# Stupid State Laws



## middie (Oct 23, 2006)

I really get a kick out of these. Tell me some stupid laws your state has.

It's illegal to hunt whales in Ohio


----------



## Katie H (Oct 23, 2006)

In my state, Kentucky, it's illegal to remarry the same man 4 times.  Whoa!  You gotta love punishment to marry someone you've divorced 3 times.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

North Carolina - Elephants may not be used to plow cotton fields.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> I really get a kick out of these. Tell me some stupid laws your state has.
> 
> It's illegal to hunt whales in Ohio



I guess I'll take my "stuffed" whale off the wall I caught in Ohio middie   Yessireeeee - Lake Erie is FULL of them - gotta keep that population down - I thought I was helping!


----------



## RMS (Oct 23, 2006)

Darn, I was just about to go out and get an elephant to plow my cotton field!


----------



## bullseye (Oct 23, 2006)

In New Jersey, it is illegal to throw a bad pickle into the street in the state  capitol.  It's also illegal to frown at a police officer.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 23, 2006)

Mid....couldn't think of any so I goggled and found this:  http://www.bitoffun.com/Stupid_Laws.htm

Check out mine for Indiana.............. and no I don't follow that law


----------



## Shunka (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, I guess the wild camels are safe here in AZ, hunting them is prohibited. Yes, there are or used to be wild camels here; the army tried them out thinking they would do better than horses. When it didn't work they just turned them loose; pretty much the way wild horses and burros came to be here. Speaking of burros/donkeys..........I'm going to have to break this news to my own 2 burros!! It is illegal for them to sleep in the bathtub!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2006)

In case you don;t know how to make a proper chowder, Massachusetts says:

 "Tomatoes may not be used in the production of clam chowder. "


----------



## pdswife (Oct 23, 2006)

In Washington   
It is illegal to display a hypnotized or allegedly hypnotized person in a store window and


No one may set fire to another person's property without prior permission.   Please sir, may I burn your house down.  I'm feeling a little bored today and that might add a little excitment to my life...


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2006)

In bars, it is actually illegal to "walk around" with a beer in your hand. (Woburn, MA)

I can attest to this.  If you're in a restaurant in this city waiting for a table and having a drink in the lounge, a waiter/waitress must carry your unfinished drink to your table.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 23, 2006)

Yep, that's pretty silly Andy.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 23, 2006)

I think some of these are old and not on the books anymore.  Thank Goodness.

But the "official number" of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts is 6.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> ...But the "official number" of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts is 6.


 
I am so proud that our legislators made the effort to select and memorialize our official number.  Of course, it had to be 6.  No other number had a chance.


----------



## middie (Oct 23, 2006)

roflmao omg this one is great !!

*Massachusetts *

You may not, at any time take a crap on your neighbour


Maine 
You may not step out of a plane in flight

Ordinance number 223, of 09/09/19 prohibits the installation and usage of slot machines in outhouses (Another Ohio Law)


----------



## wasabi (Oct 23, 2006)

In Hawaii-Coins are not allowed to be placed in one's ears. 

What?


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 23, 2006)

In Georgia:

No one may carry an ice cream cone in their back pocket if it is Sunday. 

Against the law to tie a giraffe to a telephone pole or street lamp.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 23, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> In bars, it is actually illegal to "walk around" with a beer in your hand. (Woburn, MA)
> 
> I can attest to this. If you're in a restaurant in this city waiting for a table and having a drink in the lounge, a waiter/waitress must carry your unfinished drink to your table.


 
I've actually run into this one in many states...


----------



## Buck (Oct 23, 2006)

In Chino, California it is illegal to detonate a nuclear weapon within city limits.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 23, 2006)

Texas is full of these ranging from state laws to local ordinances! These are just a few:

While you can't fish for whales in Ohio, we can't shoot a buffalo from the second story of a hotel.

Beer may not be purchased after midnight on a Sunday, but it may be purchased on Monday.

It is illegal to take more than three sips of beer at a time while standing. (must have been the Bar-Stool Manufacturer's lobby that got that one passed?)

It is illegal to drive within an arm's length of alcohol - including alcohol in someone else's blood stream. (humm ... guess the Designated Driver better be driving a bus?)

The original "open container" law did not specify alcohol (a cup of coffee could have gotten you busted under the original law), it has been ammended. In some jurisdictions the "passenger compartment" of a vehicle can include the back of a pick-up truck especially if it has a split back window in the cab which can be opened to give access to the bed of the truck, but that is not a requirement in all areas. 

There is a suburb of Dallas where it is illegal for children to have unusual haircuts, and it is illegal to place a "for sale" sign on a car if it visible from the street. .

Obnoxious odors may not be emitted while in an elevator.

Temple has some neat ones; cattle thieves may be hanged on the spot, you can ride your horse in the saloon, but no one may ride a horse and buggy through the town square.

You can't carry wire-cutters in your hip pocket. 

When two trains meet each other at a railroad crossing, each shall come to a full stop, and neither shall proceed until the other has gone.

Criminals must give their victims 24 hours notice, either orally or in writing, and to explain the nature of the crime to be committed. 

A man may still beat his wife but only as long as he uses nothing bigger than his thumb. 

A blind person can go hunting as long as they have a person who can see with them. 

You can't urinate on the Alamo.

State motor vehicle laws require all vehicles operated on a public road to have operational windscreen wipers in good repair, although you don't have to have a windscreen. 

These two are still on the books here in Ft. Worth - if you wish to drive a horseless carriage down the streets of downtown you must have someone walking at least 20 paces in front of you to announce your approach (the must also carry a lantern if between sunset and sunrise), and, all residences and business establishments must have hitching posts or hitching rails in good repair to accomodate no less than 4 horses.

Others around the state include you can't ride a horse after dark unless it is equppied with tail lights, you can't walk barefoot on public property unless you buy a special permit, public meeting places (including churches) must have an adequate number of spit-tunes, and the list goes on.


----------



## Alix (Oct 23, 2006)

> Obnoxious odors may not be emitted while in an elevator.


 
I think this should be a law EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Ken (Oct 23, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> I think this should be a law EVERYWHERE!


 
Will you visit me in jail then?


----------



## Shunka (Oct 23, 2006)

One that I believe is still on the books here in AZ is that you can only protect yourself from a criminal or burgular with the same weapon they have. This was actually used by a defendant in a few cases the past few years. Well, no matter what they say...if I feel my life is in danger, I am going to shoot the fool!!


----------



## sattie (Oct 23, 2006)

I would love to be in the room that they gather in when they come up with the idea for these laws.... "OH Yea!!!" "That is a good law... cuz those guys standing and taking 3 sips of beer may get drunk faster than the guy that only takes one." Could you imagine the look on your face when a cop walks up and taps you on the shoulder and says "Excuse me, I need you put that beer down and place your hands flat on the bar." 

Out of all the things going on in the world, this is what we come up with to maintain order???

Another thing that drives me nuts is housing division laws... like you can only use oak to fence your yard, or your garage door must remain closed at all times.  Some of them are ok, but most I have found are stupid!!!!  Specially when it is my house and my property!!!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 23, 2006)

Here's a few from South Carolina:

Horses may not be kept in bathtubs

When approaching a four way or blind intersection in a non-horse driven vehicle you must stop 100 ft from the intersection and discharge a firearm into the air to warn horse traffic. 

It is perfectly legal to beat your wife on the court house steps on Sundays. 

Every adult male must bring a rifle to church on Sunday in order to ward off Indian attacks. 

It is a capital offense to inadvertently kill someone while attempting suicide.

A person must be eighteen years old to play a pinball machine.

A railroad my not remove itself from a town of more than five hundred people.

Also here's a link to a site with stupid state laws if you're having trouble finding something. http://www.justafreak.com/law/index.shtml After looking at a couple of the ones for SC I should have been in jail a long time ago!!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't know how many of these are real, but, one that is a little, ummmm, shall we say, sensitive, I know is true. It was all over the news.


----------



## Reanie525i (Oct 25, 2006)

OK - This one is for Jersey...It is illegal to wear a bullet-proof vest while committing a murder. Now would a murderer worry about this???


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 25, 2006)

http://www.dumblaws.com/laws/united-states/virginia/


Read 'em and weep...Some of them crack me up!

*NOTE* there is LEGAL Profanity in a few of them...




It is illegal to tickle women.

There is a state law prohibiting "corrupt practices of bribery by any person other than candidates.

Spitting on a sea gull is not tolerated.


----------



## Reanie525i (Oct 25, 2006)

These are all from Jersey - esp. love the one abt. soup -


 IT IS against the law for a man to knit during the fishing season
It is against the law to "frown" at a police officer
You may not slurp your soup.
It is illegal to delay or detain a homing pigeon
No street-side trees may be planted that "obscure the air
It is illegal to throw ashes on the sidewalk.


----------



## Gossie (Oct 25, 2006)

It is illegal for a man to kiss his wife on Sunday. (Hartford)

Good thing I don't live in Hartford, I'd have to turn my husband in to the police!!!!  Hmmm, maybe I better move!!   LoL


----------



## FraidKnot (Dec 23, 2006)

Not a state law, a "town" law: in McDonald, Ohio you cannot walk your duck without a leash.

Why does Ohio seem to have an abundance of silly laws?  Whales?  Come on, folks!

Fraidy


----------

